# IBS?



## mudkicker (Dec 14, 2001)

I had gastritis last month. A week later, the pain went away after eating. Now, I'm getting new symptoms that's leading to the colon area. My stool continues to have coffee-bean like tissues in them. I've had stool tests and there's no blood. The blood tests are normal.I don't know where those black tissues are coming from. My symtoms right now points toward IBS, but the doctors are not sure yet. Symptoms include frequent bowel urgency, mucous from rectum, sinus, sometimes loose stool, nerves twitting around my body(feels like electricity running, bowel movement close to everyday, cold sweat right under my chest. Do you know what I have? I’m 28, don’t smoke, drink, etc..My life feels empty...could this also be mercury poison relateD?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The diagnosis of IBS is made typically after a history of abdominal pain associated with diarrhea or constipation which is frequently relieved by a bowel movement. Bloating and gas are frequently associated with this.I am not familiar mercury poison and diarrhea.I would continue to work with your doctors to identify whether these are post-gastritis symptoms or something else.Good luck.


----------

